# Laptop mit Comp. vernetzen ! *newbie*



## sunnysingh (12. März 2004)

Ich hab da eine Frage ! 

Szenario : 

Ein Computer mit 2 Lan Verbindungen, 
- ein 3Com 3C900B-TPO-Ethernetadapter, (für Internetverbindung) 
- ein Realtek RTL8139-Familie-PCI-Fast Ethernet-NIC (sollte für die Verbindung Comp. Laptop sein ! 

Laptop eingebautes Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC 

Kabel  glaub ich ein Cross !

Was muss ich tun um Daten bzw. Internetverbindung vom Computer auf den Laptop zu bekomme ? 
Wie intaliiere ich die ganzen Sachen ! ich hab auch einen Router (nicht installiert)  !? bringt der was ? wenn ja wie installiere ich den ? 

Also ich hoffe ihr könnt einem Dummi am Computer helfen ! 
Also schönen Dank im Voraus !


----------



## ShinmA (12. März 2004)

hm also ich mach mal alles ohne router:

kabels einstöpseln, crossover brauchste.
dann müssen beide rechner in der gleiche arbeitsgruppe sein ( rechtsklick arbeitsplatz > eigenschaften ) 
danach solltest du beiden rechnern feste netzwerk IP's geben.
da du private IP's für dein homenetz brauchst nehmen wir mal 192.168.0.1 und 192.168.0.2 (rechtsklick netzwerkumgebung > verbindung doppelkklick > TCP protokoll aussuchen > eigenschaften > manuelle IP auswählen und eingeben)

laptop: 192.168.0.2
rechner: 192.168.0.1

dann musst du diese einstellungen vornehmen:
laptop:
rechtsklick netzwerkumgebung > verbindung auswählen > TCP protokoll auswählen > eigenschaften >
standardgateway: 192.168.0.1
DNS server: 192.168.0.1

rechner:
rechtsklick netzwerkumgebung > verbindung auswählen > TCP protokoll auswählen (rechtsklick) > eigenschaften > Erweitert > und dann die verbindung auswählen an der der läppi hängt alles bestätigen 
und fertig.

musst vielleicht nochmal neustarten oder so aber dann solltest du fertig sein


----------



## sunnysingh (12. März 2004)

*gesagt getan*

Erstmals danke für die rasche antwort  ! 

Nun hab ich das gemacht ! 
schaue ich im Laptop unter Arbeitsgruppen sehe ich nun auch eine "Verbindung" , besser gesagt ein Icon mit dem namen des Desktop -Computer. 

Nun will ich jnes Icon öffnen ! kommt :
============================================================
Auf \\Computer kann nicht zugegriffen werden. Sie haben eventuell keine Berechtigung , dieses Netzwerkressource zu verwenden. Wenden sie sich an den Administrator, bla bla bla 

Der Netzwerkpfad wurde nicht gefunden 
============================================================


----------



## ShinmA (12. März 2004)

blah. war beim frieseur sonst hätt ich schneller geantwortet.

wie wärs mit ordnern/dateien freigeben?
(rechtslick auf ordner datei > freigeben)


----------



## sunnysingh (12. März 2004)

Danke internet und so geht jetzt am LAptop ! 

Danke Danke Danke ! 
Danke ! 
schönen Abend noch !


----------

